# Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180€ Max]



## DeathscytheXXXG (9. August 2017)

Yo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Schreibtischstuhl, da mein jetziger noch von der "vormöbelierung" ist und ziemlich ungemütlich ist.

Ich hatte mir gedacht dass meine äußerste Schmerzgrenze bei 180€ liegt. 

Er sollte an erster Stelle recht robust sein und gemütlich. 

Am besten er ist so günstig wie möglich. Ich hatte mich mal im 150-180€ (teurer solls nimmer werden) umgeguckt und folgende gefunden:

Nitro Concepts C80 Comfort Gaming Stuhl - schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
DX Racer1 Schreibtischstuhl mit Armlehnen, Gestell Nylon, 86x69x35 cm, schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt
Thunder X3 TGC40 Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/blau
Tesoro Gaming Stuhl Zone Balance schwarz - Gaming Seats - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Die Sache ist die. Ich befürchte, dass alle soweit aufgelisteten Stühle, ähnlich wie bei Kopfhörern, ihr Geld einfach nicht Wert sind und dick abkassiert wird weils "Gaming"-Stühle sind. 

Ich wäre euch um Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180€ Max]*

Der Nitro Concepts ist schrott, die anderen drei entstammen alle der gleichen Baureihe.


----------



## Jimiblu (9. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180€ Max]*

MARKUS Drehstuhl, schwarz Glose Robust schwarz - - - IKEA

Der ist recht bequem und nicht allzu teuer.
Quelle: Hab ihn selbst


----------



## TomatenKenny (9. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

BuoQua PU Kunstleder Stuhl fur Sportwagen-Games Einstallbar Games Stuhl Computer 360degDrehstuhl Mit Fusshocker Und Armlehne: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt dieser hier vieleicht, sieht auch recht gemütlich aus.

oder dieser hier mit samtbezug Songmics Burostuhl Relaxstuhl mit verstellbarer Ruckenlehne Samtbezug schwarz OBG41B: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

oder den hier FineBuy Burostuhl MADY Bezug Kunstleder Schwarz Schreibtischstuhl Design X-XL 120 kg Chefsessel Wippfunktion ergonomisch Polster Drehstuhl hohe Rucken-Lehne hohenverstellbar mit Armlehnen Hochlehner: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt schaut auch ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem idealen Schreibtischstuhl.
Seit Tagen suche ich wie ein irrer.

Wichtig wäre zu wissen wie groß und wie schwer du bist ?!
Für meine Statur, 185 cm groß und 123 kg schwer sind die ganzen _"normalen"_ Büro- Gamingstühl nichts, da alle bis 100 kg bzw. max. 120 kg ausgelegt sind.

Ich denke ich werde mir diesen hier zulegen:
noblechairs ICON Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/rot

Ja, der ist deutlich über dem Budget aber wie gesagt wenn du eher 100 kg wiegst kannst du dir ja auch einen DX Racer zum Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Meine Maße wollt ich eigentlich wirklich posten, habs aber voll verpeilt. 

183cm groß, 76kg.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180€ Max]*

Kannst locker zum DX Racer greifen.


----------



## Darkscream (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Ich würde dir empfehlen solche Stühle probe zu sitzen, ohne Quervergleich weißt du nie ob du was bequemeres für weniger bekommen hättest. Ich war bei Möbel AS, mit dem Ergebnis das ich nicht mehr wie 111€ ausgeben muss.
 Ok... ich habe ein paar Bandscheibenschäden und muss das fast so machen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Ich hab mir mal ein paar reviews angeguckt. 
Das mit den Schreibtischstühlen scheint wirklich haargenau der selbe Scheiss zu sein wie mit den "Gaming-Headsets"; viel Gelaber um nichts, ziemlicher China-Schrott. 

Ich werde mal Darkscreams Rat befolgen; sofern ich nicht unterwegs was gemütliches für um Lau auf dem Sperrmüll finde, einfach mal Probesitzen und gucken was gemütlich ist. Ich will ja nur das mein Arsch gemütlich sitzt, während ich lerne und (was mittlerweile selten geworden ist) während ich spiele. 
Der FineBuy sieht nice aus. So was in der Richtung solls dann auch sein.
Falls ich mich dran erinnern sollte, dass ich hier jemals nen Thread aufgemacht hab, schreib ich was ich dann im Endeffekt gekauft hab.


----------



## azzih (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Ikea Markus ist ganz solide. Besser als diese Plastik "Gaming" Stühle


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Schau mal nach Mayer Futurio 2376...den gibt es mit und ohne Kopfstütze so ab 170€


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180€ Max]*

Hallo,

schau doch mal nach der Marke "Topstar" bei Amazon.

Ich selbst habe diesen hier:
Topstar 9020A G20 Burodrehstuhl Trend SY 10 schwarz, mit Armlehnen: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Das ist der zweite, nachdem der erste nach 8 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Ich bin 1,92m und 93kg schwer und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hywelo50 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Argumente habe ich in diesem Threat noch keine gelesen, nur Aussagen!
Ich habe am PrimeDay einen DXRacer 5 aus der Formula Reihe für ~160€ bekommen. Der einzige Schwachpunkt ist die Armlehne die nicht 4D verstellbar ist. Ansonsten bin ich ganz zufrieden damit. Ich sitze bequem und habe auch nach mehreren Stunden keine Schmerzen.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Heute auf einigen DXRacer probegesessen. Man sind die Dinger ekelhaft. 
Viel zu hart für meinen Geschmack.

Und wer kam auf die Idee, bucket seats als Bürostuhl zu nehmen? Die Dinger sind in Sportwagen nicht ohne Grund verbaut, aber vorm Schreibtisch ein absolutes No-Go!

Der Topstar schaut auch ganz interessant aus.
Den Finebuy hab ich heut probegesessen, hat mir besser gefallen. 
Dann wäre da noch der Ikea Markus; nur blöd dass bei mir in 100km radius kein Ikea ist 

Hat jemand vielleicht noch nen Stuhl mit dem man recht grade (das heisst möglichst angewinkelt) vorm Schreibtisch sitzen kann was auch stark (damit meine ich wirklich kissen-ähnlich kuschelig, gepolstert ist?
Schwitzen tu ich eh kaum.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Die Form und Polsterung finde ich extrem angenehm für langes Sitzen, besser als jeder andere Stuhl den ich bisher kennengelernt habe.

Wirklich "bucket seats" sinds ja auch nicht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (11. August 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl gesucht [180â‚¬ Max]*

Der Topstar ist halt kein Designerstück sondern einfach nur nen "Bürohocker". Habe neulich festgestellt das die Dinger auch bei Skoda im Autohaus stehen

Anyway. Ich mag ihn. Zu dem Preis kann man nicht viel erwarten (bei mir auf Arbeit haben wir sone 400-500€ Dinger die evtl. länger halten, aber der Sitzkomfort ist jetzt auch nicht groß anders), trotzdem ist man dann doch irgendwie angenehm überrascht.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (13. August 2017)

Ich hatte neulich das glück, bauähnliche/gleiche Stühle zu allen, die vorgeschlagen wurden, zu testen. 
Ich war überrascht, dass ich den DxRacer am gemütlichsten fande. 

Ist der Tesoro tatsächlich baugleich zum DxRacer Formula (siehe anfangspost)? Sofern der DxRacer nicht in nächster Zeit in die 180€ Region fällt, könnte ich mir überlegen, den Tesoro zu kaufen, wobei mir die Höhe des DxRacer schon viel lieber wäre. 
Mein Problem besteht einfach darin, dass ich den Markus nicht probesitzen kann. Alle anderen Stühle um den Preis sind entweder zu ungemütlich, bieten keine Möglichkeit, den Kopf anzulehnen , weil zu klein oder waren weiß (was ein nogo ist, vorallem bei Pseudo-Leder)


----------

